# Indianapolis Theological Seminary



## yeutter (Nov 23, 2022)

A Burmese Refugee Pastor on the South Side of Indianapolis asked me about Indianapolis Theological Seminary https://indysem.org/
I did not know that it existed. Can anyone on the board offer their observations about the Seminar?
Their website says that: 
Indianapolis Theological Seminary teaches within the historically protestant and evangelical tradition whose system of doctrine is thoroughly delineated in the following confessions:


The Westminster Confession of Faith
The Second London Baptist Confession
The Belgic Confession
The 39 Articles of Religion


----------



## Polanus1561 (Nov 23, 2022)

Some familiar professor names like Currid, Fulilove, DeRouchie, Ortlund..


----------



## JD (Nov 23, 2022)

I have no experience with the seminary itself, but my wife and I attended Occoquan Bible Church for 1-2 years while living in Northern VA, where David Schrock is pastor. He is a very godly and compassionate man and I benefitted immensely from his teaching and counsel. Students studying under him would no doubt benefit likewise. He is a baptist, and not confessional (more of a progressive covenentalism guy).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yeutter (Nov 23, 2022)

Polanus1561 said:


> Some familiar professor names like Currid, Fulilove, DeRouchie, Ortlund..


None of whom I have read or heard of


----------



## Polanus1561 (Nov 24, 2022)

yeutter said:


> None of whom I have read or heard of


What is the exact question on this seminary you are seeking an answer for? They have a couple of adjunct RTS professors (Currid, Fulilove), well-known evangelical author Dane Ortlund (Gently and Lowly). Their resident professors look to have a solid cv with a reformed background.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 25, 2022)

I think it is at Castleview Baptist Church on the Northeast side of town. Some of the Pastors have been involved with Reformation Bible Society when I was involved with it. It is your normal Calvinistic Baptist Church. I am willing to bet the Seminary is heavy Baptist leaning. It has to be rather new.


----------



## Polanus1561 (Nov 25, 2022)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I think it is at Castleview Baptist Church on the Northeast side of town. Some of the Pastors have been involved with Reformation Bible Society when I was involved with it. It is your normal Calvinistic Baptist Church. I am willing to bet the Seminary is heavy Baptist leaning. It has to be rather new.



Seems like 3 out of 5 of the residential facility are PCA elders.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 25, 2022)

Polanus1561 said:


> Seems like 3 out of 5 of the residential facility are PCA elders.


I looked at the address. It is Castleview Baptist. We have a few PCA Churches around here. Some are Keller Churches if you know what I mean.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 25, 2022)

The only name I recognize on the list is an adjunct Prof. His Dr. degree was from some Apostolic school in Europe if I remember. He believed in Conditional Mortality in the line of John Stott. I have known of him since the 80's. I don't know where he stands now. We have some history. They have a female prof also from Redeemer and I don't know what that means.


oops. I also know Jon Peoples. He just preached at our Church not long ago. He is solid as they come.


----------

